# Honda EM3500SX no power



## BillBones (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a Honda EM3500SX that doesn't produce any power. I've done some tests on it:
Applying 12v to the brushes produced > 20 volts at the outlets. 
Voltage measured at the brushes is 5 volts. 
L1 & L2 windings is 2.8 volts. 
R1 & R2 windings is 2.8 volts. 
L1 & R1 show 0 volts. 
I've swapped the AVR with another generator, and that didn't change anything. The old AVR in the other generator put out 131 volts. 
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Honda EM3500SX No Power*

Bill, why not try reflashing and see if anything happens. Ron


----------



## BillBones (Oct 15, 2016)

When reflashing the generator, how long should I leave the 12 volt battery hooked up to the brushes? A minute or 2 or longer? Thanks.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Honda EM3500SX No Power*

Bill, I have never done it with the battery, I use an electric drill. I plug it in, squeeze the trigger and manual spin it until it goes on its own, be careful of your hands when it kicks in. There are a couple of good examples on UTube. Ron


----------



## BillBones (Oct 15, 2016)

The drill trick worked! At first spinning the drill didn't do anything, then I took a second drill and with a screw driver bit, used the second drill to turn the drill that was plugged in to the generator and the generator came back to life. Output us at 118 volts. Thanks!


----------

